# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in wallpaper?

## HoboHouse

Has anybody come across asbestos in wallpaper? We had a strip of it about 3 inches wide that ran around the master bedroom that we ripped off and then painted. Now I'm having a panic attack after reading that asbestos could possibly be in it.
 It was like a vinyl/plastic face with a paper fibery backing. House was built in the 70s but I'm not sure if this was put on later. Anybody have experience with this?

----------


## FrodoOne

> Has anybody come across asbestos in wallpaper? We had a strip of it about 3 inches wide that ran around the master bedroom that we ripped off and then painted. Now I'm having a panic attack after reading that asbestos could possibly be in it.
>  It was like a vinyl/plastic face with a paper fibery backing. House was built in the 70s but I'm not sure if this was put on later. Anybody have experience with this?

  The "paper fibery backing" was (probably) paper, since vinyl wallpaper sold in Australia was generally made to be "tear off" and the underlying paper backing then needed to be wetted and removed by mechanical means. 
I note that one "Asbestos/Wallpaper" site has "When asbestos wallpaper was hung and left alone, it was harmless. Thats until it became old and brittle. Dried ACM in vinyl wallpaper broke down and crumbled. This friable state turned to dust and released millions of microscopic asbestos fibers into the rooms and duct systems." 
The major point of using asbestos was for "bulk" and "insulation".  
Vinyl floor tiles contained a high percentage of cheap asbestos as compared to (relatively) expensive vinyl - in the surface layer. 
 There is no problem with these tiles in every day use.  However, when removing them, breaking them into smaller pieces *may* liberate small particles of asbestos - so wetting during this process may be helpful. 
Was the 3 Inch strip which you removed "Old and Brittle"?  If not, I suggest that you should not worry. 
(The 1970s vinyl wallpaper in my living room has had a few flexible "curls" in the upper corners but does not seem to be "brittle" - since I can stick it back to the wall quite easily.) 
While I do not wish to denigrate the need to be cautious concerning the hazards of asbestos, it is *mainly* those who have been exposed to asbestos hazards over a *significant period of time* who may at risk.

----------


## HoboHouse

Thanks for the reply. No it wasn't old and brittle. I need to have a look through the garage to see if I can find some remnants to send away for testing

----------


## commodorenut

Those strips, ie wallpaper frieze (aka wallpaper border) were popular in the late 80s & early 90s, so if anything, they are probably too modern to contain asbestos. 
The wallpaper referred to as going brittle would be 1950s-1960s era wallpaper. 
How old is the house?

----------


## HoboHouse

The house was built mid 70s but I think it possibly had a bit of a makeover around the late 90s

----------


## HoboHouse

If anybody was interested I had a piece tested and it came back clear thankfully. On the downside the black bitumen sheet that I ripped out from under the kitchen sink came back positive. Old houses are awesome.....

----------

